

Marissa Mayer Says That She Won’t Read This - lucidquiet
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/24/marissa-mayer-wont-read-this/

======
anigbrowl
And with a title like that, neither will I. Linkbait like this is a waste of
everyone's time.

